# Laelia pumila 'Black Diamond'



## Paul (Oct 19, 2008)

First flower, 5-6 more to open later. Color is Darker but today the weather is sunny!!


----------



## Bolero (Oct 19, 2008)

Stunning colour, looks beautifully grown.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 19, 2008)

yes, fine color and very strong plant!!! Keep us updated please! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 19, 2008)

Lovely; I like the contrast of the darker lip color.


----------



## nikv (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Paul (Oct 19, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> yes, fine color and very strong plant!!! Keep us updated please! Jean



I bought it 2 years ago with 5-6 PB. now over 60 so it grows quite fast but hadn't bloomed before. In fact it seems to need really cool nights to bloom. (10-12°C)


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 19, 2008)

Superb!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2008)

Very lovely.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2008)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Axel (Oct 25, 2008)

Great colour !! :clap:


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 3, 2008)

Laelia pumila is one of my favorite mini catt. I am lucky to have one that is blooming with great color and without the "back reflexed" of the dorsal sepal. I will post picture soon.


----------



## toddybear (Nov 4, 2008)

It's wonderful! I've killed two of these so I've given up on any hopes of growing it.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful...it made my wish list, LOL.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 4, 2008)

I keep coming back to this thread. I think that flower is gorgeous. Then to top it off it is wonderfully grown. Bravo! :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice!!!


Ramon


----------



## Paul (Nov 5, 2008)

gotsomerice said:


> Laelia pumila is one of my favorite mini catt. I am lucky to have one that is blooming with great color and without the "back reflexed" of the dorsal sepal. I will post picture soon.




here to, the dorsal is now perfectly flat. I have to take new photo, but there will be 5 other flowers soon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't grow them but that's a beauty. I look forward to seeing a specimen plant w/ mutiple blooms!


----------



## Paul (Nov 6, 2008)

the flowers are really big for so little plant...


----------

